
Serious Jolt [audio] - amplified
https://kerningcultures.com/serious-jolt
======
Zaheer
The entire podcast series and premise is actually very interesting and
couldn't be more relevant in these times:

"As children of the Middle East, we have grown up surrounded by regional and
international media that pigeonholes the Middle East and North Africa into
politics.

We are taking back control of our narrative to tell stories that reflect the
depth and richness the Middle East offers. To tell the kinds of stories in
which we can actually see ourselves, the kinds of stories we want to discuss
with our friends over warm cups of coffee on cozy sofas. Because we love
stories - really good stories, and there are so many from our region just
waiting to be told."

------
camperman
Very cool story. When I was in Turkey I asked my guide where the country grew
its coffee. I was surprised to hear that it didn't - it's always got it from
Yemen. Turns out that Turkey getting coffee from Yemen has always been a thing
going back thousands of years, perhaps the longest continuous trade
arrangement in history.

------
fishermandow
The startup coffee business in Yemen amidst the current war, and one man's
mission to revive Yemeni coffee for global markets.

------
mijoharas
Can anyone explain why it's called kerning cultures? It's a great story, but
definitely nothing to do with typography :).

I wasn't able to google a different meaning for the word that made sense in
context, and couldn't find any explanation on the page.

~~~
beaconstudios
it took me literally 5 seconds to find the answer:
[https://kerningcultures.com/what-we-do/](https://kerningcultures.com/what-we-
do/)

------
kerningcultures
Hey everyone, I'm one of the creators of the Kerning Cultures episode Serious
Jolt. This was one of my favourite episodes to produce -- I'm happy to answer
any questions!

